# Deer feeder 6 volt to 12 volt



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a 12 volt battery and solor panel, can i hook it up to my feeder which takes a 6 volt battery


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

Only if you have a motor capable of 12V. 12V battery will burn up a 6V motor in a heart beat.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

It will run reaaallll fast and not last the season.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

And your timer will probably go up in smoke. But I have run 6 volt motors on 12 volts for years with no problems but be very careful because the corn comes out at about 3000 FPS. 

Charlie


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> And your timer will probably go up in smoke. But I have run 6 volt motors on 12 volts for years with no problems but be very careful because the corn comes out at about 3000 FPS.
> 
> Charlie


Thats good to know Charlie. 
I figured it would burn up the windings over a little time.
I put a car a/c blower motor on a feeder one time.
The corn came out so fast it would feel like you were being shot with a bb gun if it hit you.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> And your timer will probably go up in smoke. But I have run 6 volt motors on 12 volts for years with no problems but be very careful because the corn comes out at about 3000 FPS.
> 
> Charlie


After our landowners brother shattered his glasses and about poked his eye out, we switched our 12V to 6V. I got the back of my ear clipped by a kernel from a 12V, freakin' ouch!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

A lot of feeder motors or 6-18 volt and will run on 12 volt. The problem usually is the timer mechanisms especially digital going up in smoke with the higher voltage. Some of the newer timers (Remington) will allow 6 or 12 volt.


----------

